# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Our Future - Who do we get behind in 2012? (if Ron does not seek a 2nd term)

## newmedia4ron

Together WE CAN influence elections. What is our future?

What vehicle do we use?
or what movement do we merge with?
or do we stay independents who only support candidates.

Some options:
-Take over (take back really) the GOP.
-Support Independent candidates
-Run on the Libertarian Party ticket.
-Run on the Constitution Party ticket.
-Merge the Constitution party and Libertarian party for common goals.
-Start a new party – like “Revolution Party”
-Become an advocacy group like MoveOn.org.

What about the 2012? If we get a year or two head start of the primary we will win period.

MY Requirements for a Presidential Candidate:
-Must have Integrity - A Record that backs the Rhetoric.
-Pro Civil Liberties
-Pro Humble Foreign Policy
-Genuine Respect For the Constitution

Who should we should support for President in 2012:
*My Choice: JESSE VENTURA - HE WILL GET MEDIA ATTENTION -   AT THE VERY LEAST, HE WILL GET AMERICA TALKING ABOUT LIBERTY*
(was Judge Andrew Napolitano. Youtube him if you don't know who he is!)

Honorable Mention
Walter E. Williams
Patrick J. Buchanan
Kinky Friedman
Barry M. Goldwater Jr. 
Ed Thompson
Bob Barr
Russell Means
Lou Dobbs
Jesse Ventura
Mark Sanford
Jeff Flake
Gary Johnson
Dennis Kucinich (An Honest Socialist)
Penn Jillette
Drew Carey
Justin Raimondo
Llewellyn H. Rockwell, Jr.
William F. Buckley
Michael Badnarik
Howard Phillips
BTW: Don't even bring up Alex Jones, just no.
However I think Paul Craig Roberts is sane enough to be an advisor.


We must run for Congress too of course.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=73
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=230
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=82081
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...065#post911065
http://www.ronpaulforcongress.com/
http://www.congressionalcoasttocoast.com/
http://ronpaulsacrossamerica.com/
http://libertycongress.org/
http://www.declarefreedom08.com/
http://www.paulcongress.com/
http://www.libertysurge.org/
http://legislatorsagainstrealid.com/
http://runwithron.us/
http://www.bringthemhome08.com/
http://www.fightfirewithsnow.com/
http://libertyia.ning.com/
http://www.freeople.com/
http://www.ronpaulambassadors.com/
http://www.libertywarchest.com/
http://terbocongress.org/
http://lindagoldthorpe.com/Home.html
http://www.tedbrown.org/
http://www.lawsonforcongress.com/
http://www.mcduffieforcongress.com/
http://santoroforcongress.org/
http://www.votejasonthompson.us/
http://www.conscienceofaconservative.com/
http://www.schansbergforcongress.com/index.html
http://www.joinsanders.com/
http://www.joearminioforcongress.org/home.html
http://www.richardmatthews.org/
http://www.panasuk08.com/
http://localpolitics.meetup.com/142/
http://peterjames08.com/
http://www.starkmanforcongress.com/
http://www.baileyforuscongress.com/
http://hargadonforuscongress.com/htd...ticle.php?id=1
http://jayroberts2008.com/
http://www.bryangreene08.com/index.html
http://www.peterbearseforcongress.com/
http://www.murraysabrin.com/default.asp
http://www.senatorcarraro.com/index.php
http://www.davidrgrate2008.us/
http://www.johnwallaceforcongress.com/
http://www.gobrinkman.com/
http://www.mikesmitley.net/
http://www.reformcongress.com/
http://www.daveryon.com/
http://www.diamondforcongress.com/Home.htm
http://www.tomlingenfelter.com/
http://kevingeorgeforcongress.org/home.htm
http://www.jostforcongress.com/
http://www.mckinleyforcongress.com/
http://www.forward-usa.org/
http://www.jimforsythe.com/
http://mercedforfreedom.com/index.html
http://hessforgovernor.com/


Lady “Well, Doctor, what have we got—a Republic or a Monarchy?”
Benjamin Franklin “A Republic, if you can keep it.”

Judge NAP for President 2012!

Please throw your two cents in.




> We can't start a third party. Look at how far the big L Libertarians have gotten. What we need to do is start a coalition that will support candidates that pass the Ron Paul standard. If the candidate fails the litmus test, the coalition actively votes against whoever it is, voting instead on the opposition that is most likely to win. Think of it like being an immune system for the Republican party, or a union that strikes against an oppressive organization. Doing both things (supporting the right candidates and actively voting against the wrong ones), will get results much faster than going third party and hoping the Republicans sink. The key however is organization.


Become a precinct chairman for your local GOP.
Precinct Chair: "The Most Powerful Office in America"
google VACANT PRECINCTS for a list of open precinct chairs

----------


## mosquitobite

My picks would be Mark Sanford (southern governors tend to do well), Dr Coburn in the Senate (the other Dr No), or Shadegg/Flake.

----------


## deedles

I cannot even think about this right now... how can you!

----------


## blakjak

Rand Paul

----------


## legion

www.bureaucrash.com

----------


## newmedia4ron

> I cannot even think about this right now... how can you!


I'm just sayin we need to stay together REGARDLESS whether Ron Paul wins or not.

----------


## werdd

the world ends in 2012

----------


## newmedia4ron

> the world ends in 2012


Judge Nap would kick the apocalypse's ass.

----------


## Troyhand

Who to vote for in 2012?
Dude, that's the year in the Mayan calendar when the Great Apocalypse comes!
Earthquakes, Typhoons, 1000-mile wide hurricanes, mega-lightning strikes, magnetic polar reversal, comet's tail on Venus, green $#@! in the sky, fire tornados, global economic collapse, ufo invasion, Britney Spears cloning, cows walking on two feet, zombies, and then the spiritual awakening of mankind.

Elections in 2012. lol. Get Real.

----------


## newmedia4ron

> ...green $#@! in the sky...


What? lol

No seriously.  The VP threads go nuts but this gets nothing?

----------


## Soccrmastr

Definetly vote to fully take back the Republican party. After fighting the GOP in this whole election if we win we BETTER carry it on and reclaim the whole party.

----------


## CoreyBowen999

Whoever RP's VP is (they will probably be almost like him).

----------


## tcmaroc

sanford

----------


## LBT

A guy who is principled, highly intelligent and would kick ass in debates and interviews is Thomas Woods.

He's not a politician, but an historian, Austrian economist and huge Ron Paul fan.

Anyone else think Thomas Woods would be a great rep for the revolution?

----------


## newmedia4ron

C'mon what is our future!

----------


## newmedia4ron

Maybe I should ask who should be VP?

----------


## jcparsons

Ron Paul son Rand Paul The apple doesn't fall far from the tree! We need to Get Ron to start grooming that boy to be in politics!!!

----------


## spivey378

Rand

----------


## vinwal

I think it's a little premature to be thinking about who to endorse for 2012, we need to keep our hearts and minds focused on the task at hand.

----------


## georgia_tech_swagger

*cough*   my sig  *cough*

----------


## born2drv

>>>>>>-Become an advocacy group like MoveOn.org.

I agree with this the most.

What we need is to stay together as a group, help each other and similar candidates campaign for congress, senate, and of course president.

As a third party group, we simply will never make any real impact, this is the honest truth. We need to keep pushing for change in the republican party back to smaller limited government and all candidates who support this philosophy.

----------


## Danny Molina

Rand would need to run for office first like governor before he should consider running for president.

Pat Buchanan should run in again in 2012. He already has the name recognition and with our help he definitely could win.

----------


## Danny Molina

ttt

----------


## The Lantern

> Together WE CAN influence elections. What is our future?
> 
> What vehicle do we use?
> or what movement do we merge with?
> or do we stay independents who only support candidates.
> 
> Some options:
> -Take over (take back really) the GOP.
> -Support Independent candidates
> ...


Dude, You are really out of it.  If the neocons win, there will be no elections in 2012.

----------


## newmedia4ron

> Dude, You are really out of it.  If the neocons win, there will be no elections in 2012.


your right we should just lay down and take it up the ass.

THIS IS A MOVEMENT

"It does not require a majority to prevail, but rather and irate, tireless minority keen to set the brush fires in peoples minds."
Samual Adams

Dissent, rebellion, and all-around hell-raising remain the true duty of patriots.
~Barbara Ehrenreich

"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit."
- Aristotle 

But let it not be said that we did nothing. - Congressman Ron Paul

It is not the function of our Government to keep the citizen from falling into error; it is the function of the citizen to keep the Government from falling into error.
Robert Houghwout Jackson

When I disagree with a rational man, I let reality be our final arbiter; if I am right, he will learn; if I am wrong, I will; one of us will win, but both will profit.
 Ayn Rand


People are dieing in Iraq, the bill of rights is disappearing, our dollar is falling

plenty to fight for

----------


## DrNoZone

> Who to vote for in 2012?
> Dude, that's the year in the Mayan calendar when the Great Apocalypse comes!
> Earthquakes, Typhoons, 1000-mile wide hurricanes, mega-lightning strikes, magnetic polar reversal, comet's tail on Venus, green $#@! in the sky, fire tornados, global economic collapse, ufo invasion, Britney Spears cloning, cows walking on two feet, zombies, and then the spiritual awakening of mankind.
> 
> Elections in 2012. lol. Get Real.


Well, if that's the case, then why are we even bothering with this campaign?  $#@!, not much would change before then anyhow, even if RP was Prez.

----------


## DrNoZone

That said, I've already been working on ideas for a new third party, a REAL third party (unlike the Libertarian Party, who would rather be a membership club than win elections).  Maybe I'll put more up here on that later, after Feb. 5th.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Rand Paul


You took the words out of my mouth.

Absolutely not napolitano or however his name is spelled. He is already in the government, and I honestly just don't trust him. 

We need to look way down for libertarians or more state or local level politicians that still have their integrity.

They should also meet Ron Paul's views identically. We should settle for no less. If we have to someone from the grassroots that agrees with Paul 100% can run.

----------


## justinc.1089

> Rand would need to run for office first like governor before he should consider running for president.
> 
> Pat Buchanan should run in again in 2012. He already has the name recognition and with our help he definitely could win.


Buchanan seems good, and has good positions, but I can't seem to come to trust him because it seems like he is far too friendly with establishment people. I mean why is he on television media all the time like some establishment pawn? That bothers me.

For example earlier today he was on something talking about Clinton and McCain. He said nothing wrong its just if he is a real Ron Paul why would they ever put him on television? I'm just skeptical about Buchanan. I get a feeling he would be for the establishment once he actually got in, but I can't exactly put my finger on as to why I get that feeling.

----------


## Luft97

Talking about 2012, I heard a somewhat chilling interview the other night with a scientist on Coast to Coast AM talking about the sun solar cycle 24 (supposed to be the worst predicted sun cycle yet) that just started.  Talking basicaly about if we were to have a large solar flare aimed at us it would basicly "microwave" any and everyone on the surface of the planet unless you were in caves plus set off a multitude of disasters.. scary stuff.. =\

----------


## Danny

> Well, if that's the case, then why are we even bothering with this campaign?  $#@!, not much would change before then anyhow, even if RP was Prez.


We do need to discuss a "what comes next" scenario and be sure that no matter what we keep this movement together.  The worst thing that could happen would be if supporters keep dropping off and giving up after each primary and we never hear from them again!

Listen to Ron Paul's speech from tonight.  We have started something here, this is just the beginning!  We are carrying the flag here for Mises, Rothbard, and Harry Browne.  Those great men and many others fought their entire lives and never experienced even a fraction of the success that we have in under a year!

People in this country have been conditioned by 100 years of foreign intervention and weath redistribution.  There is no one even alive today who has experienced freedom even close to what we are selling.  Maybe it was unrealistic for us to expect them to accept it so quickly.  This message doesn't sell itself well in sound bytes, it takes someone who is willing to be educated.

The good news is that Ron Paul's message brought us all together.  In less than a year, we have an army of 100,000 meetup members.  Imagine how much more prepared we will be next time.  Imagine how much bigger we will be next time.  

Imagine how many more people Ron Paul can reach NOW if we stick together and continue to support him.  How many more people can Ron Paul reach in the next year if he will run as an independent?

----------


## Danny

> You took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> Absolutely not napolitano or however his name is spelled. He is already in the government, and I honestly just don't trust him. 
> 
> We need to look way down for libertarians or more state or local level politicians that still have their integrity.
> 
> They should also meet Ron Paul's views identically. We should settle for no less. If we have to someone from the grassroots that agrees with Paul 100% can run.


We are going to need someone who is in the government or who has a lot of notoriety, otherwise he wouldn't be able to get into the debates.

Sanford would be a good choice if you want someone who can be elected.  I think he's someone that the GOP establishment could even get behind.  The problem is that, while he is a true "small government" guy, I don't believe he is even close to Ron Paul on things like foreign or monetary policy.

What if we plan to get someone from our movement elected to Congress in 2010, and then run them for president in 2012?

----------


## electronicmaji

Steven Kubby  Steven Kubby  Steven Kubby  Steven Kubby  Steven Kubby !

----------


## newmedia4ron

chime in

----------


## romeshomey

Michael Badnarik

----------


## Rad

Rep. Walter Jones
Michael Scheurer, he would lay waste to the Neocons.
Maybe one of the 4 Star Generals who declined to be Bush's war Czar like Marine Gen. John J. "Jack" Sheehan

----------


## newmedia4ron

bump

----------


## dkim68

Ron Paul's legalized human clone 2012!

----------


## shasshas

TROLL

When 2012 comes round there will be other candidates in the Democratic and Republican parties who will be better than the platform Ron Paul is using

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

Mark Sanford.  

Maybe America just isnt ready to jump into this cold-turkey.  We need someone to ease them into it.  Mark Sanford could do that.

----------


## RockHoward

Gary Johnson is the real deal. Former governor of New Mexico. Believe it!

----------


## Zeus1375

I agree on the mistrust of Pat Buchanan. I've seen him on far too many shows that are establishment controlled, and what's worse he didn't really seem to be challenging the establishment mentality like he used to! He doesn't get attacked like Ron Paul does. I think he's sold out or tired of the fight, one of the two. Or, maybe the establishment is coming back to the Constitutionalist way of thinking, LOL.

----------


## raystone

All of these may be good suggestions....who of these can wake up  the sheeple with an engaging and dynamic speaking style ?  or someone else not already mentioned  ?

----------


## SimpleName

lol...if only Rand had gotten into politics a while back, maybe we could push for him. Pat Buchanan scares me a bit. He would definitely be better than the majority of people, but I do see this dishonesty in him when he speaks and he generally loves to be part of the establishment conversations on MSNBC. I really do not know most of the rest of them, but Napolitano does actually seem like a pretty close match. Not sure why some have put him down. Also, Michael Badnarik and Gary Johnson seem excellent for this deal. And since we will probably need a Republican and an experienced government leader to actually get the nomination, Johnson has got to be the best choice. 

Mark Sanford, on the other hand, is someone I definitely would not vote for. I understand the idea of slowly gaining acceptance, but he is FAR from what Ron paul is all about.

----------


## MozoVote

> Rep. Walter Jones


I have not read up on his record too much, but I know he has supported RP on bills. He's an established Republican (ie. no history of Libertarian runs which I think has always hurt Ron's chances, with the establishment). He represets the Fort Bragg area of NC, and has been able to take positions sensitive to families being disrupted by the many re-tours of Iraq our servicemen have had to do.

John Duncan of TN, is another Rep that has worked cooperatively with Dr. Paul.

----------


## barrett203

Just crown Ron Paul as King of the U.S. and then just pass down the crown? Right? haha Just kidding

----------


## Perry

Ron Paul. Ron Paul will run again.

----------


## Flash

lets try to get Judge Andrew Napolitano to run in 2012 if Paul doesn't win the nomination.

----------


## JDouglasFisher

How about a Murray Sabrin/Jim Forsythe ticket, since both these gentlemen have been endorsed by Ron Paul.

----------


## Dave39168

I think Mark Sanford would be a compromise. If we are gonna start really early and campaign hard for someone, i'd rather it not be a compromise. True, he would be more "electable" than some of the others listed. and he is small government. BUT I am not ready to compromise. This Gary Johnson fellow looks ok. Napolitano looks ok. I need to do more research on them. Pat Buchanaan I don't quite trust but he is right on a lot of issues.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Rand Paul


My spray in TF2 is a Rand Paul 2012 poster that says "More Hope For America".

Looks just like Ron's Hope for America poster but its for Rand in 2012.

----------


## Flash

Goldwater Jr.

----------


## life_boy

Goldwater Jr./Gary Johnson ticket.

----------


## Liberté

[QUOTE=newmedia4ron;878822]

Some options:
- *(take back really) the GOP.*

Almost everyone else on the list has no chance and/or is a Socialist pig.
*Patrick J. Buchanan
Lou Dobbs
William F. Buckley*

----------


## Flash

We should really  have a bunch of Ron Paul-like guys running in 2012. That way we could build an even stronger base.

----------


## Dominic

I'm really hoping for Sanford come 2012. I think he's much more electable than Ron Paul. Some of the things that I agree with Ron Paul on but that weren't as essential to me, but that did get in the way of a lot of the people I talked to, Sanford has an "acceptable" view on (drugs, gay marriage, etc). But he's still a principled guy who when he was in congress was often one of two people to vote against things (can you guess who the other guy was?).

----------


## life_boy

> We should really have a bunch of Ron Paul-like guys running in 2012. That way we could build an even stronger base.


It starts by having a bunch of Ron Paul-like guys in political positions already.  Lack of political experience among the candidates is the downfall of the third party runs of the Libertarian and Constitution Parties.  We need people building political resumes right now, anywhere - delegates, party leaders, mayors, city/county governments, state house & senate, governors, US House and US Senate.  Right now it is not important who will be in a good position to make a Presidential run in 2012, but *it is very important* that we get strong candidates into all of these positions mentioned above to help rebuild the political infrastructure of this country from the ground up.  It may take a while before the country is ready for a Ron Paul presidency, but we can lay the groundwork. 

Remember, if McCain and Huckabee are ripping apart the Republican party, who is going to be there to rebuild it?

----------

